# what cpt is assigned for flexible bronchosocpy with cryobiopsy



## dkaz1 (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi there

This is a new one for me--a flexible bronchoscopy with transbronchial and endobronchial and cryobiopsy all of the Left upper lobe--

Can anyone suggest a cpt code for the cryobiopsy or is it bundled into Cpt 31628?

Any assistance is appreicated

Thank you in advance

Deb K.


----------



## CodingKing (Oct 2, 2015)

31628 is a Bronchoscopy with Biopsy. I assume whatever method to do the biopsy would be included whether its snare, cryo,. or any other clever way they invent to grab tissue samples.


----------



## dkaz1 (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks for replying--I'm thinking the same way too!

Deb K.


----------

